# A new way to dine



## tech chef (Aug 9, 2004)

It always pays to get a lot of opinions when you are about to open a restaurant, especially from those "in the know", so here goes:

We are in the late development stages for a full-service casual dining restaurant with a twist. The diners in the restaurant will place their orders using a POS system designed for ease of use with a quick learning curve. Loaded with pictures, nutritional information (for carb. and calories counters) and several options, including a text box for special instructions ("Hold the onions on my patty melt on wheat"), the system is being designed to be intuitive for the most basic computer users. Additional features include a tab and gratuity calculator, text messaging to reach staff or management, item/ ingredient exclusion (diners with food allergents can exclude those items or item ingredients from their menu) and preference saving (save your customized menu with a password). 
To facilitate this arrangement the restaurant will provide notebook computers for every customer 16 and over (up to 175 per location). The ruggidized notebooks can withstand standing water, repeated drops from 40 inches, temperature extremes and general misuse and abuse. They also feature large 15" touchscreens, in addition to a touchpad and full keyboard. Using wireless technology with multiple layers of security, the notebooks provide a high level of customization for the diner, including translation into several languages at the touch of a button. Tables in the restaurant are enlarged to hold four (4) notebooks and four (4) place settings with elbow room for four (4) 6' 2" diners. 
While the wireless network can be accessed with any compatible notebook, only the notebooks available from the restaurant can access the food and beverage server. Highspeed Internet access is available for a flat-rate of $3/hr. once the minimun purchase (usually $10) has been satisfied. Accessing sites from links on the menu itself are free (ex. http://www.cokemusic.com/home/index.jsp?section=cokefm). 
As for security, there are no chains, cords or securing devices to keep the notebooks in one place. If they are removed from the location, a security program locks the notebook programming and disables operation. GPS tags provide notebook location for up to 72 hours if it is removed from the restaurant, even if the battery is removed. Attempts to alter menu programming or access the server without permission inside the restaurant send a signal notifying management and shutdown the notebook. Guest under 21 are restricted from the alcoholic beverage menu; those under 18 are blocked from 'adult content' sites. (Waitstaff enters the D.O.B. before handing the notebook over to the customer). 
Speaking of waitstaff, there is a full staff on hand (1:4 service staff-to-tables) to see to the needs of the customers and deliver food. They will each carry PDA-type devices to keep up with customer service demands and to access the network. Management will also carry the same device. The host station will use a notebook and act as an instant responder to any text-messages from customers, directing staff to a table if the customer needs immediate attention. (While I use the term 'waitstaff' they are actually more of customer service agents, or CSA, since the most important part of their job is customer service).
To combat slow tableturn, customers may use the bar area or outside overlook area (the actual restaurant will be on the third (top) floor of a retail complex) once their meal is finished if they would like to continue to use the Internet function of the network. It will seat a maximum of 140, with network capacity to hand close to 200 users. 
Here's the cool part: 3 additional revenue streams. Beyond food and beverage sales, Internet access fees and advertising links from the menu draw in revenue. Access fees alone will more than cover the leasing cost of the notebooks, while advertising links will add to the operating income after covering network system operating cost. Web-site advertising cost (different from menu advertising links) will also add to operating income levels. So now you have food sales, beverage sales, access fees, menu advertising fees, and web site advertising fees all contributing to income.

I'm pretty sure I have answered every question anyone could ever come up with before, but you are welcome to try. I look forward to your comments and suggestions. If you want more information, you can go to our site at jsetechnologies.com and request it. Also, this concept is designed to be a national chain and we are actively looking for investors for this concept and its' sister-concept. The technology involved in marketing and advertising is its' own business model, but I'm not going to go into that right now.

So, give whatcha got.....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Self paying systems will probably creep in to restaurants with high turnover such as fast food. 

It strikes me as a bit low-brow for most of the reasons I visit restaurants. I am there for the people I'm with and for a bit of pampering. Computers, self order, and the distractions are not what I want and are destructive to conversation, ambience and being together. No human touch from the staff. All those PCs at the table. Yuck.

If I were eating alone, it has some attractions. 

Overall, the concept is not appealing.

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Why didn't you just put in touch screen panels? I can take that notebook underground or in a parking structure and the GPS wouldn't work. From there it's cake.

Anyway I don't like it. I'm too old school. I still like my Sole boned tableside.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I say no! Even for the chains I think this would be a bad thing as most people I serve dine out for the food as much as the experience!I would wait another 10 to 20 years before I attempt to train people to dine like this!
My 2, Doug.......................


----------



## tech chef (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe I should add the target audience for such a concept is between the ages of 18 and 34. Marketing surveys and focus groups have shaped the development of the concept thus far and we believe we have answered most of their wants, needs and desires in designing this concept for that age group. 
Here is an interesting note: In surveys and focus groups, they liked the control over their own meals, but loved the "interactive options" using the Internet and text messaging even more than the menu. What the restaurant does is takes your small group of four people and adds as many people as you want to using chat rooms and text messaging. Or you can dine in isolation if you like. 
But let's talk about customer service. Customer Service Agents (CSA's) at this concept will outperform any wait staff anywhere, bar none. How? A guest with a password protected menu gets a personalized menu. When that menu is activated, the CSA gets data vital to providing the best customer service possible, so they will know that particular customer likes a glass of water with their beverage, without asking. They will know Mr. Simmons and his wife like to share cheesecake for dessert after dinner. They will know Ms. Edwards does not like to be disturbed during her lunch and that she will be using the printer, so watch out for her documents. When the Klein family comes in, our CSA will know that the baby likes pasta, mom like lots of soft, warm dinner rolls and dad prefers his steak without steak sauce, but fresh ground pepper for his salad. And they will know all of this without being told. And to top it all off, they will still spend the same amount if they went to Applebee's, but without the excellent customer service from a staff that does it almost exclusively. The more the customer returns, the more we learn about their profile, even if they never personalize their own experience. We will be watching, learning and taking notes for the next time. 

Finally I'll address kuan. We can only keep slightly less than honest people honest. Criminals will always find a way to steal, even if it means dropping the notebook over the ledge of the 3-story building to someone waiting below. However, if they are over 21, we will have a copy of their picture ID, neatly scanned into the database to ensure alcohol serving law compliance. If not, then we have insurance to cover such things. But theives and criminals have been around since the beginning and have never stopped progress. The simple fact is if you build a better mouse trap, the mice simple get smarter. So we have no desire to perform an airline security check on each guest coming into and leaving the restaurant. We will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and we have taken steps to recover our missing equipment. And just like having hidden cameras, you never know who is watching or what other neat little security features might be waiting in the wings or sleeping quietly in the software, only to awaken when out of wi-fi contact with the network. How much is a paperweight stolen from a restaurant worth? Unless you purchase a hard-drive for the stolen notebook, that is exactly what you will have. (Micro-drives only store the components needed to access the menu server and Internet server, but only within the network and only when allowed to from a wired connection... and even that isn't the best security surprise we have...). 

I would be remiss if I did not mention the countless number of hours spend refining this concept over the last four years, or the number of dedicated employees from JSE Technologies, IBM, Microsoft, and dozens of restaurant employees, managers and customers who participated in our surveys and focus groups over the years. Everyone from Seattle to Miami and nearly all points in between who have helped re-define this concept since 2000 all deserve to be mentioned, but I can say this confidently: This isn't the dream of one person or one group of people. It isn't a dream at all. When we launch this concept is 3 states across the country at one moment for a cross-country connected grand opening party, all those people will smile from ear to ear knowing they had a part in it. 

Having said that, what else is wrong with the concept?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well I'll talk about one thing, personalization and the restaurant industry. While it's great to be able to give customers exactly what they want, we also have to be aware that 90% of the people out there are 90% the same. They wear the same jeans, use the same browsers, they shop at the same stores, buy the same toilet paper, eat the same burgers... etc. Most astute restauranteurs have already honed in on this. Note the number of cookie cutter restaurants out there serving different combinations and permutations of the same darn thing. Boring as heck... but people still like their seasoned curly fries and deep fried cheese sticks. 

Personally, I find it all too weird. I used to do the same thing 15 years a go when I was in college IRC'n over a Coke and a microwave burrito. But that was cheap, I had no money, and I had three term papers in the background. Nowadays I just carry around my ipaq. (that's how I replied to your post the first time.)

Anyway I applaud you for your bravery, but I think your concept needs more testing. Usually you don't really come out of focus groups with a fully developed product. You come up with a prototype and present it for either in-home tests or in your case a test market. The reason is statistically you're trying to find an intersection between two sets with enough members such that you can sustain a business. Of course! That's how niche markets are created! The problem is that it's not a priori provable. (Those familiar with the axiom of choice, also known as axiom of multiplicity will get a chuckle. Finally, someone who actually understands that this conundrum has real life application. There's hope for geeks after all)  In otherwords, in simple English, you will not know unless you test it.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate chain restaurants, I like the 'dining' experience, I'm not a fan of self-service checkouts (except gas stations), and I would hate to have computers anywhere near me in a restaurant while I'm eating. BTW, I'm 19 years old, but I'm also from Canada so my opinions might be different than the average American... I guess people go to internet cafés so this might work... Good luck.


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Ya know...some things just get carried away waaaay toooooooo farrrrrrrrr!!!!!

Less is more...more is less...

How about freaking lazy is freaking lazy??????????

In doing research for my website I discovered an issue that really got my goat, and this thread did the same thing...

Piggly Wiggly's in SC are testing a new system in several of their stores whereas the customer only has to scan their fingerprint on the screen and the bill is automatically deducted from their checking account..........

Jeezullllllll....gimme a break...pretty soon the dollar is going to be obsolete...

Ahhhhh...this gets my goat....


Just thought I'd rant....

Peace, Hugs and Cookies,
Cheffy


----------

